# Spitfire Mark XVI - opinions?



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm considering this beauty of a watch, in addition to the standard black dial Mark XVI, but something about the texture of that silver dial with the center circle and raised numerals is really cool.

But how is the legibility of the watch under various lighting conditions?

What else should I know about this watch? It would be my first IWC and most expensive watch in my collection by a good margin.

I like the thin 39mm case, and think it will be a very comfortable fit on my 6.75" wrist. My favorite watches seem to be 39-42mm and I don't really enjoy wearing thick, chunky cases.

Is the ETA movement in the Mark XVI series a cut above the 2824's often found in less expensive watches?

In a nutshell, what does one gain with an IWC over a nice, less expensive, flieger from companies such as Stowa or Fortis?

If anybody can PM me with a recommendation for a good dealer in the USA, I'd appreciate that as well.

Thanks for your feedback. b-)


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess the prestige of wearing an IWC is one above the other makes you mentioned. I've also heard the finish on and IWC is at a higher standard but I can't say from experience as I haven't handled the other brands myself.

Try to look at the ETA movements in IWCs as favourable for those who wish to strap on an IWC but cant justify the expense of the in-house range. If they all had in-house movements, many collectors would be prices out of the IWC brand. At the end of the day, IWC scrutinises their ETA range just as well as this in-house. And lastly, ETA is a well respected Swiss movement maker, so it's logical IWC ask for the work to be done there.

Do your best to try on the Spitfire before you buy to get a feel for legibility, as its important to you. The black/white Pilots are very legible.

Since your interested in the pilot range, try on the Chrono Spitfire and maybe black/white chrono. IWC is well known for their chronographs and you may fall in love after trying on a chronograph.

/posted via mobile device\


----------



## Xspect (Jul 27, 2010)

I recently acquired a spitfire and I get a tons of compliments on it. I love the "3D" look to the dial without it being cheesy in any way. I would have gotten the spitfire chrono but I got a zenith el primero in the same week. But you should look at the spitfire chrono it simply awesome.


----------



## TeutonicCarFan (Mar 21, 2011)

IWC does a large overhaul on their ETA movements. They take them apart, replace all the jewels and add other refinements.
Here is the article I read before buying mine 

Now, what does IWC do with this calibre, and why do they treat it as if it were their own movement? The explanation is pretty simple: IWC purchases the best serial engine and undertakes on that basis the best possible engine tuning. You could say that IWC does what AMG does with Mercedes engines, Alpina with BMW or Abt with VW or Audi engines. Serial engines are used, which in turn are tuned and optimized with the best experience available.

In the case of the Valjoux, the calibre is only bought in its components, never readily assembled. In addition, only the best possible version is purchased - the so-called Chronometer version. When the components arrive in Schaffhausen (IWC's factory location) there are first of all checked by eye, and then randomly checked in detail. Some components of the original ETA calibre are immediately eliminated and are never used by IWC. They are replaced by usually more expensive and better ones.

The entire escapement is a good example. It is ordered separately with different, more exact technical IWC specifications and is only fitted into the calibre at the end of the assembly. Some changes take place even earlier: For instance, all metal bearings of the Valjoux 7760 are replaced by jewel bearings - the Valjoux 7760 (same as the 7750 but in the handwound version) is the basis for the Portugieser Chronograph movements. There is an IWC expert whose job it is to extract by hand all metal bearings from the supplied calibre and replace them with the more expensive jeweled bearings. This is an effort, which will ultimately significantly increase the longevity of the movement.

This exercise is futile in the version 7750 as it only comes with jewels. Instead numerous cogwheels are replaced. For instance, one is part of the winding mechanism, which ETA supplies with three holes in order that it can be worked on by machines and be transported by robot arms. As the holes are drilled, there is some metal, which is pushed over the surface - causing friction with the above-located bridge. Now IWC found out that it is precisely the position of these holes, which will cause fine metallic debris over time to accumulate. In the short run, such metallic debris is not a problem, however over a longer period such debris will cause problems.

Many more examples could be listed at this point, reaching far beyond the space allocated for this article. Therefore, let's come back to the escapement of the movement. Before the escapement is fitted into the movement, a specially trained, female horological expert (so-called regleuse) checks each hairspring for unevenness. How does she do it? Quite simple, she holds the escapement with a special device and turns it. Then she makes sure with her magnifying glass than the escapement unfolds in concentric circles. If not, she manually bends the hairspring to perfection. Again, this in an effort of which the value is only apparent in the sum of all efforts and is ultimately reflected in the accuracy of the movement. The pinnacle of all these tuning efforts lies in completely replacing the barrel. There are some many changes and modifications to the calibre 7750 leading to far lower power requirements of the movement. As a result the original ETA barrel is now far too strong for the modified IWC movement. A "weaker" IWC barrel brings about significant advantages. All moving parts suffer far less wear and tear because there are exposed to far smaller forces - again, this significantly prolongs the average life of an IWC movement.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks gents!

I'm a casual dresser and already have quite a few black dials in the collection, which leads me to find the silver Mark XVI interesting.

One hesitation for me with the black dial is that my Damasko DA36 is a pretty similar-looking flieger dial. Also, my Hamilton and Steinhart field watches are similar in that they are a white-on-black easy to read dial.

Then again, I have a Stowa Ikarus on the way - an perhaps that one is too similar to the Spitfire dial???


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

TeutonicCarFan said:


> IWC does a large overhaul on their ETA movements. They take them apart, replace all the jewels and add other refinements.
> Here is the article I read before buying mine


This has changed in recent years. IWC now acquire the movement complete from ETA. Even though this is the case, IWC expects ETA to work completely in line within their specifications and IWC modification parameters.

/posted via mobile device\


----------



## Andy K (Jan 13, 2010)

I think the Spitfire is a great looking watch. I do not have one, but I do have an Omega Aqua Terra that is silver on silver. It occasionally can be slightly less legible depending on lighting, but my theory is I'm into watches, I like looking at them, and if it takes me a second or two longer to read the time while I'm looking at it I can live with that. 

As for comparing brands, you'll probably see a noticeble upgrade in terms of flevel of finish when looking at the IWC as compared to Stowa or Fortis, but whether it is worth the price differential is up to you. I will say that I think the IWC flieger steel bracelet is one of the best looking on any watch.


----------



## Andy K (Jan 13, 2010)

anonymousmoose said:


> This has changed in recent years. IWC now acquire the movement complete from ETA. Even though this is the case, IWC expects ETA to work completely in line within their specifications and IWC modification parameters.
> 
> /posted via mobile device\


I wonder if IWC will (someday in the next few years) begin to use fully in-house movements for the entire line, since the Swtach Group has adopted a strategy of restricting the distribution of ETA movements to non-Swatch Group companies?


----------



## ogbv (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey,

I just bought the Spitfire mkxvi and couldnt be happier. This purchase happened after allmost 2 years of lurking on these forums. I did some smaller purchases allong the way thinking I needed a smaller watch since I got "extremely" skinny wrists  (smiths prs29a which also is a great watch). 

To define what the dial on spitfire is, is hard for me since it changes much under different lightingconditions. It is really nice and detailed with numerals and design layout happening on different levels on the dial. In strong flat light the inner circle flushes with the ring that holds the hour numerals. This effect makes it look very silvery which I like.

Having good sight I have no problems reading the time on this watch, its in itself a low contrast watch, but the hour numerals have some height which make a contrast to the background or makes small thin shadows.

The movement is also great. I have just had it a month (today) and so far it has been +20s a month which I am extremely satified with. But I have to see how it settles.

I am not sure if I have helped you with your questions, but since I have been reading this forum for along time and finally decided on something I thought I would share. I havent photographed it much yet but will post as soon as I find my old micro-nikkor.

Ole


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Andy K said:


> I wonder if IWC will (someday in the next few years) begin to use fully in-house movements for the entire line, since the Swtach Group has adopted a strategy of restricting the distribution of ETA movements to non-Swatch Group companies?


Time will tell. If they do, I bet a few collectors would be priced out of the Pilot line. I for one hope they keep their ETA collection in the Pilot line-up. Gives people like myself a chance to own one of the best timepieces in the world below $6000. Yet thinking selfishly, I've got mine already so it wouldn't affect me. Just like them shiny new Omega Planet Oceans with the nice price-hike (be interesting to see how this affects the Pre-owned market for POs).


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

ogbv said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just bought the Spitfire mkxvi and couldnt be happier. This purchase happened after allmost 2 years of lurking on these forums. I did some smaller purchases allong the way thinking I needed a smaller watch since I got "extremely" skinny wrists  (smiths prs29a which also is a great watch).
> 
> ...


This post deserves its own thread with some pretty pictures.

Congratulations!


----------



## fiddletown (May 14, 2006)

I have both a Spitfire Mark XVI and an older Spitfire Chronograph. I think they are terrific watches.

I find both to be extremely easy to read -- probably the most legible watches I have. I also very much like the sort of "art deco" look the guilloche silver face gives the watch.


----------



## flyiwc (Mar 23, 2011)

I've had my Spitfire Mark XVI for just over a year now. I wear it all the time except when I take a shower. Besides the mesmerizing dial I like, the accuracy is way beyond what I had expected: The last time the watch was set was when we switched to day light saving time in March, today (May 4) it is running 10 seconds fast. I found that as long as I wear it daily, I do not have to check its accuracy against a time standard - it's always right on. The only thing I regret is that I did not get the stainless bracelet when I bought the watch. The nice strap is showing wearing and tearing now.


----------



## bjdriscoll (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree with most of what has been said already. The Spitfire Mark XVI is a beautiful piece that will give you much joy for years to come. I have mine on a brown strap in rotation with the black face Mark XVI on black strap depending on my suit of the day. While the Pilot series does not have the complications or, arguably, the beauty of say a Portuguese, the simple elegance and versatility is what draws me to the line. Please do let us know what you decide and have fun with the selection process!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I recently traded my Spitfire Mark XVI for something else but not for lack of love for the Spitfire. Overall, it is a fine watch and can be worn with its fantastic SS bracelet or strap. I would advise buying the Spitfire with SS bracelet and then changing to strap periodically. In terms of legibility of the Spitfire under various lighting conditions, I always found it to be very legible in all conditions. Buy it; you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Aliisloo (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't own the Spitfire but tried it recently at IWC boutique in Dubai. I went in with Pilot Chrono as a contender for my next watch but frankly it left me quite cold. Spitfire OTOH was very impressive. I think it also fit better on my smallish wrist (6.5-7 inch). I'd say go for it. You will not regret. It will proudly sit on top of your very impressive pilot / military collection. See the picture:


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Gents... Any recommended dealers in the USA?


----------



## Docwithclock (May 6, 2011)

I love my spitfire xvi !!!!


----------



## sidakumar (Mar 17, 2009)

a nudge for this thread since I recently got mine and am blown away by its understated yet sexy look!


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

The devil is in the details. The IWC Pilot will have a better case finish, a finer dial, a modified or better finished ETA movement, etc etc than its sub $1k pilot competitors. It is a hard thing to quantify but I am sure if you had both in your hand you could tell the difference. Much like the way a Macy's wallet will look fine until you compare it side-by-side to a really fine one from Dunhill or Hermes. I had an old Mark xii which i recently sold to a female friend who fell in love with it. And even after years and years of use (with no polish), tritium fading, etc, it looks as good or even better (though not pristine, of course) than when it was new. She gets compliments on it daily. And I attribute this to the essential quality of these watches as typically only very fine goods get better looking as they age. Incidentally I was an idiot to sell this watch.


----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

LH2 said:


> But how is the legibility of the watch under various lighting conditions?
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. b-)


Although I dont have the same watch, I think it has she same hands with are outlined in what could be described as "mirrors". As a result they reflect whatever is around you creating a large contrast between the hands and the face. Like you I was a bit worried about the hands disappearing into the face as they are essentially the same colour but in use they are very legible as I think the photo shows.










Graham


----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh, should also say that I can't get too excited about movements - its sealed inside the watch, they are accurate and reliable, good enough for me. 

Only thing I would have liked would have been an extra 12 hours or so reserve so I can take it off on a Friday night and put it back on Monday morning without it having stopped. (I put it on for a short while over the weekend and that keeps it going).


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Here's my MkXVI chrono with the white/silver dial on brown leather strap. I got it about a year ago and it's been a regular in the rotation. I couldn't be happier. It's an absolute beauty to behold up close, but gets no attention from the non-WISers at work. (Most people only recognise a Rolex and I am happy to under the radar).

In fact, I am so happy with it, today I ordered the double chrono with a black dial on bracelet.


----------



## lanang (Aug 10, 2012)

mine says Hi


----------

